# Stripers in Raritan Bay..



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

Any news on Stripers in Raritan Bay yet? I had a blast last March fishing off Lawrence Harbor, they were small but alot of fun. What water temps should I look for?


----------



## mikeysurf (Oct 27, 2006)

*lures in the bay*

 i am looking forward to try the bay this year. any u folks use lures etc this time of year? i am not to crazy about deadsticking . i only surf fish


----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I;m going to give that same area a try as soon as the weather allows.


----------



## Freeman (May 16, 2006)

Fish right off the jetties there, use the whole clam.


----------

